# Prozac + Ritalin?



## McMillan (Sep 7, 2009)

> _*So the idea behind this paper (as far as Sci can tell, was to look at what happens when you put Ritalin and Prozac TOGETHER, and whether you got effects that were more similar to cocaine. To look at this they looked at changes in gene expression in an area of the brain called the striatum, which is an area associated with the rewarding and reinforcing properties of drugs like cocaine. They looked to see whether Ritalin and Prozac, given together, produced increases in genes in the striatum in a pattern similar to that of cocaine*._





> *Ritalin = dopamine and norepinephrine
> Prozac = serotonin
> COCAINE = dopamine, norepinephrine, AND SEROTONIN.*





> *It's a phrase that's really big and very hot right now. It's clinically relevant. In fact, it's VERY clinically relevant. A lot of people seeking cognitive enhancement will also be on antidepressants, and that's a good demographic to look at. Not only that, but the effects of Prozac on Ritalin go the OTHER WAY. Ritalin enhances the antidepressant effects of Prozac. This works so well that a phenomenon has started among doctors of giving drugs like Ritalin along with Prozac in the first two weeks, to tide the patient over and get them through the weeks until the Prozac really kicks in (this is an issue with antidepressants, that they take several weeks to work).*


LINK

This doesn't seem safe but an interesting read.​


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

um I dont know the exact pharmacology but im sure someone else will chime in to prove you that Prozac + Ritalin isnt Cocaine. I do however love Ritalin by itself. The stimulant effect of Ritalin blows away my depression, makes me happy, super focused, talkative and so on.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Notice how SSRI's tend to take a few weeks to take effect? because they have to first bypass the autoreceptors and yadayda, whilst DRI's by contrast can bypass them readily with acute dosing and have an immediate effect. This makes me think that the SRI properties of cocaine are not very relevant to it's effects unless perhaps someones an addict and takes it on a daily basis for more than a month or so.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont really see the point of that article, it may cause simular changes to cocaine, so what? Just because its simular to cocaine doesnt make it a bad combo for depression, in fact SNDRI's are being developped for depression.

Ritalin should be prescribed alot more often with SSRI's so ppl can actually get relief from depression, damn "addictive substance paranoia".


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll say, the medical community has even gone as far as to state things like "dopamine does not play a role in depression" which is pretty obviously ridiculous. The higher remission rates of MAOI's compared to TCA's in treating depression is a pretty good example that dopamine indeed does play a major role in depression.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah its damn stupid.

Recently a saw a study regarding a SNDRI wich was trialled on humans but dropped due to abuse potential, diclofensine its called. I hope that isnt going to be the faith of all the other SNDRI's but you never know with this phobia regarding abuse potential...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty sad considering it's basically the missing link in treating depression, I mean an SNDRI would be probably about as effective as an MAOI, but with a greatly improved tolerability and safety profile.

I think that they deliberately overemphasize the DRI effects of wellbutrin for that purpose - to try and convince the general public that antidepressants with DRI as a major mechanism are easily accesible, when in reality they aren't.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah true man.

Some of those studies are from 1977, we could have had good antidepressants a long time ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> A review of controlled studies with nomifensine, performed outside the UK.
> Habermann W.
> 
> Abstract
> 1. Double-blind controlled comparisons of nomifensine with placebo, imipramine, desipramine, viloxazine, nortriptyline, a combination of amitriptyline and chlordiazepoxide, and diazepam have been carried out in various parts of the world. 2. Dosage ranged from 50-225 mg daily, and treatment lasted from 2-26 weeks. 3. Nomifensine was shown to possess useful antidepressive activity, to counteract inhibition, to restore drive and to relieve anxiety. 4. Adverse reactions were uncommon, particularly anticholinergic effects, and nomifensine was not shown to cause sedation or to interact with alcohol. No withdrawal phenomena were observed after 6 months' treatment. 5. Nomifensine is not suitable for severely agitated patients.





> A controlled trial with diclofensine, a new psychoactive drug, in the treatment of depression.
> Cherpillod C, Omer LM.
> 
> Abstract
> Diclofensine inhibits the uptake of serotonin, noradrenaline and dopamine. In a controlled study, out-patients suffering from moderate to severe depression were treated with the objective of assessing the new drug's therapeutically effective dose range. Maprotiline was used as a reference drug: fourteen patients were assigned to receive diclofensine and thirteen to receive maprotiline in a double-blind design. Depending on tolerance and efficacy, they were treated for periods ranging from 5 to 150 days. Doses were titrated to the optimum. Findings suggest that a 50 mg daily dose of diclofensine would be sufficient for the majority of the patients. The dosage can be safely increased up to 150 mg daily but this offers few therapeutic advantages. While the efficacy index of the two drugs was similar (approximately 60%), they differed greatly in their profile of side-effects. No signs of abrupt dissipation of the achieved clinical effects were observed during continued treatment, and no withdrawal reactions were observed when the treatment was stopped. The new drug may be more effective in treating patients in whom a psycho-energizing and mood alleviating effect is desired.





> Therapeutic efficacy and tolerance of diclofensine in psychoreactive depression--a double-blind comparison with placebo.
> Omer OL, Díaz-Olivera M, Ismail S.
> 
> Abstract
> Diclofensine increases the availability of the three neurotransmitters dopamine, noradrenaline and serotonin by inhibiting their re-uptake into synaptosomes. In a randomized double-blind parallel-group comparative study, a total of 40 patients, some hospitalized (n = 11) and some ambulatory (n = 29), mean age of 39.6 years +/- 12 S.D., with psychoreactive depression were treated for 30 days with 2 X 25 mg/day of diclofensine or with placebo. The assessments of efficacy indicated superiority of diclofensine over placebo. The number of "improved" patients (reduction in the overall depression scores by 50% or better) relative to that of "not improved" patients, was found to be statistically significant (p less than 0.025) on day 10 of treatment. With respect to individual symptoms, anxiety showed a significantly (p less than 0.05) better improvement under diclofensine than under placebo. Side effects were observed in one patient in each group. One patient (diclofensine group) reported a transient slight somnolence, the other (placebo group) reported episodes of transient dizziness. Based on these data it can be concluded that diclofensine is a well tolerated and effective drug for the treatment of symptoms associated with reactive depressions.





> Double-blind comparison of diclofensine with nomifensine in outpatients with dysphoric mood.
> Funke HJ, Holtmann W, Ismail S, Jansen W, Leonhardt KF, Muth H, Omer LM, O'Connolly M, Ramm H.
> 
> Abstract
> Depressed outpatients (n = 107, age 26-75 years) were treated with either a 50 mg single morning dose of diclofensine (n = 54) or 75-100 mg nomifensine given in two divided doses (n = 53) over a period of three weeks. The baseline mean values of the Depression Status Inventory (DSI index) of Zung corresponded to those of a mildly depressed population, as given by Zung. At the end of the treatment the mean DSI and Anxiety Status Inventory (ASI-index) values of both groups dropped to the levels of a normal population. The side-effect profile of the two treatments was similar. There were no side-effects indicating sedation. Adverse effects of the anticholinergic type were rare. It can be concluded that both diclofensine and nomifensine are beneficial for the treatment of depressed outpatients and that in a dose relation of 2:3 (diclofensine:nomifensine) they lead to a similar improvement in depressive outpatients.


Ive ordered some, i'm interested in seeing how good this stuff really is, not gonna take it for too long since its still a research chemical for the most part. (altough those studies show thats its pretty safe, atleast in the short run).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah it's a real shame that Nomifensine and Amineptine were largely taken off the world market.

Here's and interesting article about dopameds; http://www.mcmanweb.com/dopamine.html


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like an interesting article jim, i'l take a look.

More info about diclo:


> At 0.32 mg/kg/injection, diclofensine maintained a cyclic pattern of intake. In contrast, this cyclic pattern of drug intake was seen in only one baboon with nomifensine and in none of the baboons tested with bupropion. *Cyclic patterns of intake have been reported when high doses of stimulant drugs have been tested under this procedure previously (Griffiths et al. 1976), in procedures allowing unlimited access to stimulant drugs (Pickens and Harris 1968; Deneau et al. 1969), and in stimulant abusers in their natural environment (Griffith 1966; Kramer et al. 1967). *It is possible that if higher doses of nomifensine and bupropion were tested that cycling might have been detected, since cycling appears to be more likely as dose is increased (Griffiths et al. 1976). *One should note that the "bizarre and stereotyped" behavior often seen following administration of high doses of stimulants was beginning to emerge at the highest dose of diclofensine tested, which occasionally led to the premature termination of a test sequence. *Such behavior was also occasionally noted during nomifensine self administration, but did not lead to the premature termination of any test sequences.


Not sure what "cyclic behavor" is, guessing it means stereotype amphetamine like behavor, so once they saw it seemed kinda simular to abused stimulants they terminated it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats diclofensines half life? I guess it's related to Nomifensine? and also it sounds like it might be related to tesofensine, another SNDRI which is in clinical trial stage.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

According to the report ive read the duration was 4-6 hours, it became available as a research chemical on a certain site a few days ago. Ive ordered some so well see.

Not sure wheter they are related, i think so.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> According to the report ive read the duration was 4-6 hours, it became available as a research chemical on a certain site a few days ago. Ive ordered some so well see.
> 
> Not sure wheter they are related, i think so.


Good luck with it. I think I'll wait to hear your personal experience with it before ordering some of my own, though I'm guessing it won't be for long term since so little is known about it. Hate to say it but it's cheaper than going to the psychiatrist.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Be careful with research chemicals crayzy, I'm not saying that this one is necciserily dangerous, but it's fairly untested, hmm perhaps you should get a job as an FDA clinical trial drug tester lol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

jim_morrison said:


> Be careful with research chemicals crayzy, I'm not saying that this one is necciserily dangerous, but it's fairly untested, hmm perhaps you should get a job as an FDA clinical trial drug tester lol.


Trust me, its pretty safe, i'm actually registered as someone that is willing to participate in payed studies where they test out new meds on people, and the risk is really small. Well worth it considering the potential benefits.

But yeah, i love trying new things, and ive been playing with research chemical in low daily doses for a while now, i just have to try everything lol, thats how i am.


----------

